# The Truth About Self-Harm



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 22, 2007)

The Truth About Self-Harm

This booklet is for anyone who wants to understand self-harm among young people - why it happens, how to deal with it, and how to recover from what can be become a very destructive cycle. 

ISBN Number 978-1-903645-85-7 
Cost Free to order or download 
Date Jul 2006  

Download Adobe Acrobat PDF version - 263 KB
Publication order form


----------

